# Need feedback on lionfish tracking website design



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I am getting close to activating our lionfish tracking website. Would to mind taking a look at this preview video and giving me some feedback? 

You will probably want to watch the video on a computer, rather than a phone, due to the size of the screen. You will want to activate “full screen mode” on YouTube by clicking the square bracket symbol in the bottom right-hand corner of the video.

Feel free to post your feedback here or send me a PM.

Thanks!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Interesting site with good info.

I haven't look deep into the site other than your tutorial, but will the individual sites update with reports? ie, dive report covers 100% observing 10 lion fish, kill 10 lion fish. Now, site pins reflect 10 less lion fish? 

or, observed 100 lion fish, kill 5 now 95 remain, last report observed 50 lion fish so, site will be updated by 45 lion fish to 95 lion fish? hope I'm not confusing anyone.

Thank you for your effort providing another tool in attempt to monitor LF populations.

Jimmy


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Looks Great Bryan!
I think you got EVERYTHING we talked about!
I cant wait to see how this takes off when you release it!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Firefishvideo said:


> Looks Great Bryan!
> I think you got EVERYTHING we talked about!
> I cant wait to see how this takes off when you release it!


Thanks Scott. Your suggestion to use a Google Earth-like interface was a stroke of genius! That part was a challenge to program, but I feel it was well worth the effort.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

jjam said:


> Interesting site with good info.
> 
> I haven't look deep into the site other than your tutorial, but will the individual sites update with reports? ie, dive report covers 100% observing 10 lion fish, kill 10 lion fish. Now, site pins reflect 10 less lion fish?
> 
> ...


Yes, the site will use the number of lionfish observed, "percent site covered," and "number of fish harvested" to estimate how many lionfish were remained on the site after the dive.

The system will also use reports to learn the lionfish repopulation rate for each dive site. This will allow us to predict how many new lionfish were added to a particular site since the last dive report, giving us a more accurate total of fish. These projected fish counts can be used by lionfish hunters such as *FirefishVideo* and *No Woryz* to help plan cleanup trips to the sites with the most lionfish.

Whackum


----------



## Scubadude (Sep 29, 2012)

I Love it! Will definitely use if/when available!


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Firefishvideo said:


> Looks Great Bryan!
> I think you got EVERYTHING we talked about!
> I cant wait to see how this takes off when you release it!


I agree with Scott Bryan. This looks great!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

cool


----------



## Pulpo (Feb 12, 2012)

Very nice. This will definitely be a useful tool when targeting lionfish.
Great job

Kerry


----------

